# ULTA SALE ALERT on Real Technique brushes



## pinkstar21 (Sep 9, 2014)

*ULTA SALE ALERT!!!*
  ULTA is having the buy one (at regular price), get one 50% off deal on brushes.
You can also use the $3.50 off a $10+ purchase coupon valid in store and online.

  Offer goes on from Sept 7-Sept 27.

  My purchase was in-store. Here is my receipt.  Even the cashier at ULTA said, "That's a really good deal on those brushes!" Been wanting to try these out. I purchased the core collection and starter set. Total $25.48 (including taxes)


----------

